# New eInk Nook



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/30/nook-glowlight/#continued

I really wanted to add a YouTube clip from Monty Python and the Holy Grail of the man calling "bring out your dead." And pulling the body cart, with the plague victim insisting "I'm not dead!" and "I don't want to go on the cart!" But the ones I can find spend too much time on the leadup....


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

LOL, that would be a good clip to play.

Although, for people who love their Nook Simple Touch, and always buy their books from BN, and never run them through programs to modify them, and want a good light, this would be a great ereader!


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

http://gizmodo.com/barnes-and-nobles-new-nook-glowlight-is-white-light-1454377089

does anyone have positive things to say about this piece of hardware? it looks pretty small and i'm guessing many on this discussion thread aren't users. But for those that like/or are considering to exist in both ecosystems (me), can you give any thoughts or impressions on the lighting/software? The 6.2 oz seems feather light (about the same weight as the baby kindle -5.98oz- which i feel got it perfect weight wise as an e-reader) and white is a nice touch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Immaterial to me: my library is Kindle so I'm not about to switch.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

The higher resolution is actually a problem, if you read books with images. On kindles, if a publisher includes an image that is too large to display on that screen, the image is shrunk til it fits. On Nooks, images that are too large are cropped (which is bad - you don't see the whole image). So, as a publisher, I have to put smaller images in the nook books than I can put in the kindle books. On higher-res devices, the illustrations will look smaller. 

I do like the look of that new nook, though. One thing I'd check - how low can the light go? I like that the PW light can go very very low, so it is helping making the page more readable, but you barely notice it. The Kobo doesn't go that low.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Immaterial to me: my library is Kindle so I'm not about to switch.


like i said, as many on this discussion board are. thanks for the proper move.

Eltanin Publishing, Agreed. curious how low. the new PW2's go down to very low levels which i appreciate.


----------



## pamsparkle (Dec 20, 2011)

You can actually turn of the light on the Nooks.  In my experience, the lowest illumination on the Kindle is lower than that on the Nook.

With the new Nook Glowlight, they removed the microSD card support and the page turn buttons.  I really liked the SD card option.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Merged two similar threads together -- sorry for any confusion.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

northofdivision said:


> http://gizmodo.com/barnes-and-nobles-new-nook-glowlight-is-white-light-1454377089
> 
> does anyone have positive things to say about this piece of hardware? it looks pretty small and i'm guessing many on this discussion thread aren't users. But for those that like/or are considering to exist in both ecosystems (me), can you give any thoughts or impressions on the lighting/software? The 6.2 oz seems feather light (about the same weight as the baby kindle -5.98oz- which i feel got it perfect weight wise as an e-reader) and white is a nice touch.


The fellow who wrote that report obviously likes the new Nook. He did get his facts wrong though. He stated the Nook has 4gb space as opposed to the Kindle Paperwhite's 2GB. What he failed to say is that we can use ALL of the user accessible space on the PW for books, personal documents, grocery lists, etc. On the Nook you get 500MB for your personal stuff. The rest is LIMITED to only BN content. That right there is a big NO from me.


----------



## drew0020 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm very curious about this considering how terrible the build quality is on the Paperwhite 2. I've been through 6 now and all have had pinholes in the screen or severely crooked displays. Anyone actually get any hands on time with this device?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Haven't seen the new one, but I have the previous Nook Simple Touch, and it's made me swear off Nooks (again). I picked it up for $20 during the Radio Shack sell off. It's nice enough for simply reading, but for everything else it's painful compared to Kindle. Maybe they've fixed some of the issues this time around - like the Shelves (their version of Collections).  They're a pain to set up, and they're only good on that Nook. Get a new one and you have to start all over. Kindle is just so much more convenient in pretty much every way.


----------

